# "...around the corner" Version 2



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

This diorama is nothing new. That's because it is a smaller version of the first diorama I built some years ago, which I dismantled because of unsatisfactory reasons. But, I wanted to do a smaller version of the previous one, but was not sure how I wanted it. So here is that same diorama with exception of the US figures. I wanted the attention to be on the opposite side.

I think I am satisfied with this version, although, I am sure there will be others who preferred the latter diorama to this. But no worries. To each, his own. 1f642.png BTW, I still have not improved on my figure painting as the figures have been left the same as on the previous diorama. Simply have not enough time to fully concentrate on that. So, I only, repainted certain parts of the figures and weathered them a little.

I was hesitant in showing this diorama due to the figures not being up to standard. But I have been busy with other Sci-FI projects lately. Anyhow, I hope you all like this version 2, regardless of the first. Thanks for your support and pepping me on my journey towards improvement. Small note. I had done more weathering after these photos were taken on the building.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Your work is always amazing!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

appreciate the support John.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic work yet again! Realism is just off the charts!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Sgthawker said:


> Fantastic work yet again! Realism is just off the charts!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

What's amazing is, you can almost_ feel_ the anticipation and anxiety, even without _seeing their faces!_ Great job!

Doug


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Radiodugger said:


> What's amazing is, you can almost_ feel_ the anticipation and anxiety, even without _seeing their faces!_ Great job!
> 
> Doug


Thank you Doug.


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

You have an outstanding eye for scaling down reality. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Lummox said:


> You have an outstanding eye for scaling down reality. :thumbsup:


Thank you for looking. Appreciate your comment.


----------

